# fuente de poder de 12v dc a 12 Amperios



## Yonel Leal (Oct 10, 2006)

hola a todos necesito una fuente de poder estable para alimentar una alarma con 12v cd y que soporte minimo 10 Amperios ewl regulador lm 7812 no me sirve si alguien sabe  de otro regulador que aplique porfavor me informe gracias.


----------



## skynetronics (Oct 10, 2006)

Hola colega...

En esta pagina que te envio se fabrica una fuente en base a un LM317 con una etapa de amplificación de corriente para que pueda suministrar una Io = 15A

http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/instlab/fte15a/index.htm

En la pagina, el circuito se diseñó para ser tratado como una fuente variable, pero tu debes modificar las resistencias que estan en el ajuste del regulador para obtener 12V fijos...

Para hacer eso utilizas el siguiente criterio...

En primer lugar necesitas el valor de las resistencias R1 y R2...

Vamos a dejar como una resistencia fija el valor de R1 (Esto se hace para que en base a una resistencia fija, se obtenga el valor de una resistencia incognita...)

Por lo tanto: supongamos que R1 = 470 ohm

Entonces el valor de R2:

R2 = (Vo - 1.25) / (1.25 / R1) = Resistencia en ohm

Vo : Voltaje de salida deseado (En tu caso 12V)
1.25 : Corresponde al valor minimo de tension que entrega este regulador
R1 : Resistencia 1

Reemplazando seria...

R2 = (12V - 1.25) / (1.25 / 470) = 4Kohm (Su valor comercial serian 3.9Kohm)

En conclusion...

En el circuito que envie, debes reemplazar la Resistencia de 270ohm por una de 470ohm y debes reemplazar el potenciometro de 10Kohm por una Resistencia de 3.9Kohm...

Suerte y exito con tu fuente...

Saludos...


----------

